# Divers Needed



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I was certified a couple years ago. A buddy and I took the class and he freaked out when we got in the pool.... It never crossed my mind until then but he was the only person I knew that dove and he doesn't dive. 



I've signed up for several charters but they've all been canceled, visibility/weather ect. I'm out of town a lot so when I'm home I need to make the most of it. I got a box full of brand new gear I've never gotten to use. It just doesn't seem like a good idea to go by myself. 



Anyone ever want to go diving,, Please let me know.!! My boat, yours whatever. I'll pay gas or burn my gas, I don't care. Just want to dive. 



I would love to get into spear fishing but you guys probably don't wanna spear fish with a guy with only 5 dives total.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Jarhead, I don't think you'll have to look to far to find guys/girls to dive with here (Panhandle). It's a plus that you have your own boat. Plenty of guys that dive, but don't have a ride of their own. You'll have new dive buddies in no time. Spearfishing...get a gun or polespear, whichever you desire to do the deed and have at it. Everyone starts somewhere, plenty of guys that do that too. My first GOM dive I brought a speargun with me. Good luck.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm from Mobile but I usually launch out of Orange Beach so I could do whatever is closer, Dauphin Island or O.B. And I fully intend to take a speargun when I finally get to go. It may make some vets nervous to be in the water with a rookie with a gun but I'll be careful I promise.. :letsdrink I never accidentally shot anyone with my M16, I think I'll be ok with a speargun. 



Anybody serious, please respond. Also, any dive location suggestions would be greatly appreciated. :bowdown


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, any suggestions as to guns? I've been told the metal ones are too loud. They're pretty pricy to just randomly pick one.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry Jarhead I am out of Destin. Long haul with gas like it is. For the money I would go with an *A B Biller 48" teak*. I've had mine since 1990 and it still works like a charm.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

48" Biller in Mahogany is a good choice (Cheaper than the teak but take care of it and it will last forever.). Go feel one at MBT!!! THey got some great deals too. I'll dive with ya too. I am booked up for the next 2 weekends tho but after that hit me up for sure.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome Jarhead! You will find plenty of people to dive with, and postings on a regular basis of people going out needing more divers!

As far as a gun, I would definately recomend wood. MAin reason, is it is neatral underwater, and you can hold it out without any arm fatigue. A metal one, even a little 24" one, will wear your forarm out in a hurry!

Go with the biggest you can comfortably load, wich depending on your height, and arm length, ends up being a 48" for most people. I'm 6'1, with monkey arms, and like a 53" gun.

And you already got plenty of training with guns, and you gotta start somewhere! So don't let nobody give you crap about takin one. It's AFTER you shoot the fish were things can get more hairy!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

im sure you will find plenty of people to dive with, just post a week ahead of time that you are going and were to meet you and people will be calling left and right. as far as guns, get a wooden gun and choose the biggest you think you can load and then get the one bigger. im 6'4" and shoot a 60" sea hornet that measures 76" from butt to end of spear. i have to grab the bands then swing the gun into my leg to load it. but after you do it few times it is as easy as loading a big ass gun. its best to get the bigggest you can and then get a 42" for the back up. but as im sure you will hear, opinions are like assholes,you listen to what they say, but you dont like them.

Nothing spells love like steel through the brain.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice fellas. And if anyone, 8 to 80 blind cripple or crazy, wants to go diving PLEASE let me know.:banghead Ima end up on 20/20 lost at sea if I have to go alone but if that's what it takes.:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

JarHead,

I got into my diving career right here on the forum. Got the word on the forumto go to MBT and get my cert 2 years ago and it was alldown hill from there. A bunch of great people on the forum here. Folks took me out with no experience and I just jumped right in. Now I have plenty of folks to get out with and to get out with me as well. Just don't be afraid to call one of us up when we post about needing divers etc... I often will take a day off during the week every once in a while and my normal dive buddies are off working hard to pay the bills. So I will usually post up on here looking for someone. I have taken many new people out on my boat. Itdoesn't bother me. I just add ya to the list of friends. Also post up when you want to go out on your boat as well. What type of boat do you have?

About the gun thing. Most people on here are going to recomend a minimum of a 48" shaft for any gun. You can always dumb down a bigger gun by not loading all the bands. But you can't get more power underwater out of a smaller gun.


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

if you ever need a diver jarhead hit me up. i don't get to go as much as i would like.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, its like Christmas in here. I wish I would have found this forum earlier. Yes, please add me and I'll do the same. I need about 20 buddies. I plan to make up for all the diving I've missed out on. 



I have a 21' Cape Horn. Not a huge boat but it'll get us there and back. I'm on the last stage of fixing her up now. Having her painted and getting outriggers. Just put a new bottom machine and transducer in last week along with some other touchups. Paint and a tune up and she'll be as good as an 08'. There's a lot of storage under the center console. I'm thinking about rigging it to store tanks and gear, its large enough to fit 3 grown men with the lid shut on the storage area. 



I'm trying to finish up here in Kansas City and get back home to the Gulf by next weekend.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

absolutely, weekends or weekdays best for you?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Jarhead (7/9/2008)*
> 
> I'm trying to finish up here in Kansas City and get back home to the Gulf by next weekend.


If you're here next weekend (19th and 20th) you should come by MBT for the Guns and Hoses tournament and meet most of us. Most of the divers on the forum and many more are in the tournament. It would be a great opportunity to meet a bunch of divers.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea, where's it @?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i will dive with ya and i know at least one other person that will dive with ya. but like u i dont have that many dives only 6 but all 6 have been under 70ft and i have seen a 7ft bull shark up close. but about spearguns im only like 5'8" but i have a 50in gun that when i get in the right spot i can load easily.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Jarhead (7/9/2008)*Sounds like a good idea, where's it @?


3920 Barrancas Ave, Pensacola, FL 32507

<SPAN style="COLOR: black">2. Competition begins at 6:00 a.m. on Saturday July 19, and ends at 4:00pm on Sunday July 20, 2006. Scales will be open from Noon until 6:00 pm on Saturday, and from 10:00 am until 4:00 pm on Sunday

<SPAN style="COLOR: black">Just come by the shop and hang out. I should be bringing in the winning fish by 3pm on Saturday.:letsdrink

<SPAN style="COLOR: black">http://www.mbtdivers.com/


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

jarhead i am out of mobile and try to dive and fish every weekend that i can. i have dove out of dauphin island for the past 4 years many many times and love to shoot fish. maybe we could work something out in the future if you need someone to dive with. i know i can get other people also. especially if you like to night dive.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the response and hopefully I will finally get some diving in. I've been in KC for 4 months and been home only twice. I plan to be back for good by Friday the 18th or the following Friday the 25th and I'm taking about 2 weeks off to Fish, Dive, or both, every day. So, if anyone can't make it during the weekend I'll be going on weekdays as well for those two weeks. Most people who have responded can only go on the weekends so if you're free during the week, please let me know.



So, anyone who doesn't have a ride let me know and we can go in my boat or if you prefer to take yours, I'm more than willing to share expenses. Day, night, deep or shallow, I'm flexible. 



I also plan to do some fishing. I have everything needed to fish so if you don't have fishing gear, don't worry about it, I have enough for all. The only thing I'm missing is a spear gun but plan to have one by the time we go. Hopefully someone can guide me through it. We can take 4 or 5 divers comfortably but it's rated for 8. That would be crowded but I'm fine with it if you are.. If I line up 8 maybe at least 4 will show..:banghead


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you have a 21' Cape Horn you certainly wouldn't want to carry 8 divers with all their gear. If you do you might make your own reef to dive on in the future, so mark the spot well.If you would like to travel to Destin I might be able to take you out fishing.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You are rated for 8 people or a certain weight. With 4 divers and gear for 3 dives, you can bet that you will reach that weight limit.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds good lobsterman, what do you like to fish for? I've been trying to catch something other than snapper. I got a few Dolphin and a couple Kings last trip.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I usually target grouper and catch my fair share of aj's also with some snapper thrown in for good measure. I myself wouldn't give you a plug nickel for all the snapper in the Gulf.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds good. I like snapper but before I had a boat that's all anybody would fish for. I've caught snapper, and only snapper, every time I've been offshore and I'm sick of it.. 



The weight rating says 8 people or a certain weight. I don't remember what it was but I try to keep it to 4 or 5 tops.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Even 5 divers with gear is stretching it. I have been on one so I am speaking from experience.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *lobsterman (7/10/2008)*Even 5 divers with gear is stretching it. I have been on one so I am speaking from experience.


Yep, I have been out on a 23' CC with 5 divers and it's just too much. We could hardly get geared up with everyone's gear all over the place. You know how hard it is to get geared up in the bow of a 23' CC with 3-4 footers. Not fun.:doh


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

When I get my half million dollar 40' footer with a wet bar, a stateroom and a hot tub on the bow I'll just have my butler put my fins on for me so I don't over exert myself but until then, I can suck it up and deal with being a little crowded. Just want to dive.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Let me know when you tie up some spineys for sportsman season ok?


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

> *lobsterman (7/10/2008)*Let me know when you tie up some spineys for sportsman season ok?




?????


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I gather by your response you have never dove for lobster?


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

hahha.. no, I haven't dove for fish yet...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I would rather lobster dive than just about anything else in this world.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Why? I wouldn't turn it down but don't you just look around and pick them up? That does still sound like fun but not as much as spearing a big fish... To be honest, right now I'd settle for just looking around.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

just looking around and just picking them up. I believe there is alittle more to it than that. They don't just lay there and look stupid at you , one wrong move and they are off to parts unknown.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Once you start spearfishing ,you will take all that fishing gear and toss it over for a reef!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

> *Brandy (7/10/2008)*Once you start spearfishing ,you will take all that fishing gear and toss it over for a reef!




From all the stories I've herd, you're probably right. I'll let ya know in a week or so. Any gear suggestions other than the standard scuba gear and gun? I've heard several suggestions about stringers for the fish.. One guy told me to drag em' on a rope behind me instead of on my hip incase a shark gets hungry.. If this is true.... that's the kinda thing one should know before hand.. haha....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Jarhead (7/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Brandy (7/10/2008)*Once you start spearfishing ,you will take all that fishing gear and toss it over for a reef!
> ...


Actually that's the worse thing you can do with a stringer. Number one, it's a hazard that will get you tangled up. #2 the sharks will come and eat your fish if they are not on you. With your stringer clipped right on you, they tend to keep their distance.


----------

